# Babies



## cumberlandcat (Apr 16, 2014)

they are finally coming in 
Found a few little guys today


----------



## shaggyxblanton (Mar 24, 2018)

cumberlandcat said:


> they are finally coming in
> Found a few little guys today


what county?


----------



## cumberlandcat (Apr 16, 2014)

shaggyxblanton said:


> what county?



Sumner


----------



## cumberlandcat (Apr 16, 2014)

i found a couple more blacks today 
Can anyone help me identify these. There’s a bunch of them 
Thanks


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

They appear to be Coprinellus micaceus . A member to the Shaggy manes family.


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

cumberlandcat said:


> i found a couple more blacks today
> Can anyone help me identify these. There’s a bunch of them
> Thanks


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

Coprinellus micaceous. Mica caps!


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

cumberlandcat said:


> Sumner


I live in Sumner county!


----------



## cumberlandcat (Apr 16, 2014)

DoodleDynamite said:


> I live in Sumner county!


Have you found anything yet?


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

cumberlandcat said:


> Have you found anything yet?


Just a few black morels around some poplar trees. I'm waiting for the yellows to start popping up good. I usually find lots of them around Ash and Elm trees.


----------

